# 现在上课



## cabbagetom

If 现在上课 means 'it is now time for class'
what would 'it is now time for  the next class' be?
现在下上课
Thanks


----------



## Kwunlam

cabbagetom said:


> If 现在上课 means 'it is now time for class'
> what would 'it is now time for the next class' be?
> 现在下上课


 
But first of all, what do you mean by "it is _now_ time for the _next (the second? the coming-next-week?)_ class" ? 

Do you mean, a class got two sessions, and after a break, and somebody says "it is now time for the next/second section"?


----------



## Kwunlam

cabbagetom said:


> If 现在上课 means 'it is now time for class'
> what would 'it is now time for the next class' be?
> 现在下上课
> thanks


 
現在上下一節課     -- I  assume you mean that now it is time for the next section of the class


----------



## kenny4528

I would say:
*等一下*上下一節課


----------



## Kwunlam

kenny4528 said:


> I would say:
> *等一下*上下一節課


 
But *等一下 *would imply "a moment later". Right?


----------



## kenny4528

Kwunlam said:


> But *等一下 *would imply "a moment later". Right?


Hi, 我的想法是''現在上下一節課''聽來怪怪的 因為下一節課是之後才會發生的
不是現在要進行的課程, 所以我想用''等一下''比較合乎邏輯


----------



## Kwunlam

kenny4528 said:


> Hi, 我的想法是''現在上下一節課''聽來怪怪的 因為下一節課是之後才會發生的
> 不是現在要進行的課程, 所以我想用''等一下''比較合乎邏輯


 
But it is also possible for us to say "it is now time to do the next/following/second business", or "it is now time for us to have our second lesson" (say, after a break).  So I just try to be loyal to what is asked.


----------



## samanthalee

How about "要上下一节课了。"? Will it sound more natural? This will approximately translate to "We are going to have the next class now.".


----------



## kenny4528

哪我想就是地域的差別了就算在下課時間 我們也傾向說 ''等一下''
不過 ''要上下一节课了''是OK的說法


----------



## Dragonseed

...or if you really like the "上上下下" game:
馬上上下一節課


and assuming that you are calling your classmates from the upstair's classroom:
馬上上來上下一節課!
;-)


----------



## genevois

Dragonseed said:


> ...or if you really like the "上上下下" game:
> 馬上上下一節課
> 
> 
> and assuming that you are calling your classmates from the upstair's classroom:
> 馬上上來上下一節課!
> ;-)



如果那位正骑着马，那就成了：

马上从马上下来上下一课。


----------



## Dragonseed

Yes, endless fun with six or seven Chinese characters... ^_^


----------

